# GE REfrigerator Water Line Replacement



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you didn't list a model & serial #-MAJOR ERROR- so don't know what you have. in any case, don't hack it up. it's not hard to replace the tubing. if this refrig is not ancient-your condenser fan may not be working,at all/erratic [causing tubing to overheat] was the unit area exceptionaly hot? this would be an indication of fan problems. with #'s go to local appliance parts store and buy what you need.


----------

